# Using Power Pivot to combine multiple tables with the same structure



## Kmb1000 (Oct 30, 2017)

I am trying to construct a pivot table that uses multiple tables that have the exact same column structure. I do not want to make a “master file”.  I don’t want to just consolidate the information. I would like one pivot table that can be filtered to get individual info by criteria. 
I can not figure it out! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Matt Allington (Oct 30, 2017)

Use Power Query to consolidate the source data into a single table in power pivot. Add a column that identifies the source file if you like
https://exceleratorbi.com.au/combine-excel-workbooks-power-query-method-1/


----------

